# bluetooth pand

## zero111

pand jest w fladze old-deamons, czyli co jest nieaktualny? czym teraz sie robi siec przez bluetooth wszystkie opisy jakie znalazlem dotycza panda i sa nieaktualne, jak zrobic polaczenie miedzy kompami?

----------

## zero111

```
pand[5897]: Bluetooth PAN daemon version 3.30

 pand[5897]: Bind failed. Address already in use(98)
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## wierzba

Napisz co chcesz dokładnie stworzyć za sieć. Czy chcesz udostępniać łącze dla kompa połączonego przez bluetooth?

Podręcznik bluetooth

Przeprowadź konfigurację tak aby było urządzenia sprawdź czy się wykrywają. 

Czym więcej napiszesz co chcesz zrobić i co już masz tym większe szanse na pomoc. 

Oczywiście jak będę w stanie to pomogę  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wierzba wrote:*   

> Napisz co chcesz dokładnie stworzyć za sieć. Czy chcesz udostępniać łącze dla kompa połączonego przez bluetooth?

 

 *zero111 wrote:*   

> (...) czym teraz sie robi siec przez bluetooth (...)

 

Czyli pewnie chodzi o udostępnianie sieci z jednego urządzenia (zapewne komputer z bluetooth) do innego urządzenia (komputer/telefon/palmtop/lodówka/cokolwiek). (-;

Kiedyś też się bawiłem w tym kierunku, ale, podobnie jak zero111 trafiałem tylko na sposoby z użyciem pand.

 *wierzba wrote:*   

> Podręcznik bluetooth

 

 *Podręcznik bluetooth wrote:*   

> Ustawianie sieci prywatnej (Personal Area Network)
> 
> (...)
> 
> Należy uruchomić demona pand (...)

 

----------

## wierzba

pand jest aktualny. Stawianie tego nie jest trudne, tak naprawdę aby połączyć komputer z innym komputerem należy połączyć urządzenia demonem pand i położyć adresację IP.

Jednak aby w pełni zdiagnozować problem to trza go zidentyfikować... z tego powodu jakby znalazły się jakieś configi to byłoby mi łatwiej pomóc. Stawianie podstawowej sieci w bluetooth'ie (tzw. how-to do tego) znaleźć można na gentoo-wiki.com

Od siebie dodam tylko, że sprawdziłem to i działa. Udostępniałem net dla kolegi po bluetoothie.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wierzba wrote:*   

> pand jest aktualny.

 

Właśnie nie do końca, dlatego jest "ukryty" pod flagą old-daemons. Z tego co pamiętam to ww. flaga pojawiła się od wersji 3.x i to dlatego, ze pand jest/będzie porzucony. Przypuszczam, że wcześniej czy później wyleci całkowicie z bluez-*, więc bez sensu jest, moim zdaniem, to konfigurować (no, może nie do końca, ale wiadomo o co chodzi ;-). I na koniec: skoro został porzucony, to pewnie jest coś co go zastępuje?

----------

## wierzba

Hmm... teraz dopiero zauważyłem zmiany. W każdym razie mi na pand'zie działa i tym sposobem to robiłem. Tutajmożna znaleźć coś na temat czekających nas nowości (a może już są w gentoo? - trza będzie odmaskować pakiety i sprawdzić ).

Tutaj pojawia się jedynie problem czy to już jest czy nie. U mnie działa należycie, ale system ukierunkowany jest na stabilność (bluez-utils w wersji 2.25-r1). Nie krył się też za tą flagą (emergowany jakieś 2 tygodnie temu).

A fakt, teraz zauważyłem, że zero111 ma w wersji unstable. Przepraszam.

Ogólnie to sam nie wiem jak zrobić to na nowej wersji bluez, musiałbym poczytać i potestować u siebie (na to czas dopiero za miesiąc pewnie  :Sad:  ). Szybkie rozwiązanie to moim zdaniem powrót do stabilnej wersji, jesli zależy na działaniu tego.

lazy_bum : dzięki za info, aż wstyd mi za moją ślepotę  :Wink: 

----------

